# neck pocket jig pic (by request)



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Had a PM asking me about my neck jig. I figured I'd post it here. Pretty crude, but effective. I originally jig sawed and sanded it out of 1/2" ply (my pattern bit is 1" long) and in test route it was loose. So I put the neck in the jig and screwed some lexan to it, butting the lexan right to the neck and countersinking the screw heads. You can see that I put in the radius on the end but not where the end and sides meet. The radius of the bit took care of that. If you seen my previous posts the pocket holds the neck tight enough that I can lift it horizontally by the neck and the body stays attached. I left it long for clamping, made sure of the center line and marked where the 16th fret was for the join position. The curved lines are where my router base goes while working and are to mark where not to clamp. So here are the pics, one by itself and one on the guitar, the neck is now bolted on. Thanks Mark!



















And just for fun...before there were screws joining the two


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

nice jig! and nice tight pocket!:smile:


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Holy crap, it certainly does look crude but it seems to work very well.


----------

